# Detailingworld™ 12 days of Xmas



## WHIZZER

Its coming soon .......

Please Spread the Word about this and let people know about thee Sponsors Websites - this is what helps make this work - If you can spread the word on Social Media it helps - if we spot your message then you might win a DW prize .....

Prizes from

Glimmerman 
BRitemax
Dodo Juice
AutoGeeK
TDG products 
Serious Performance
Gtechniq
Valet Pro 
Dr Leather 
Autofinesse
Polished Bliss
CarPlam
Sonax
Mitchell and King
Led Lenser
Tailored Car Mats
ODK 
Migliore 
Ultimate Finish 
A1 detailing


----------



## WHIZZER

Spread The word Chaps and Please make sure you Visit our Sponsors Websites without them it wouldn't happen !!!


----------



## WHIZZER

Alfieharley1 said:


> Are rules going to be introduced seeing as the £750 polished bliss reviewer never posted a thing same as many other winners


We are looking at the rules - :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Cant wait for this!! 
Best time of the year


----------



## vectra

Fingers crossed for this year.
Always look forward to the excitement of this giveaway.


----------



## Tricky Red

I propose that at least 100 or 150 posts or you can't enter. 

Missed by 1 last year and I would definitely post a review.


----------



## GleemSpray

Yay!! 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tictap

Maybe this year fingers and legs crossed..


----------



## JayMac

Class competition, I was lucky enough to win a prize last year (and did post reviews) good luck to everyone this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd

Tricky Red said:


> I propose that at least 100 or 150 posts or you can't enter.
> 
> Missed by 1 last year and I would definitely post a review.


I agree, although it should be up to a certain date otherwise you will get members with low post count spamming sections like the introductions with 'hello/welcome' etc.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

Maybe should only be open to people who reply to this thread and not the official entry one :lol:


----------



## Tricky Red

ncd said:


> I agree, although it should be up to a certain date otherwise you will get members with low post count spamming sections like the introductions with 'hello/welcome' etc.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yes, you could say post count from today's date but I don't know how you would lock that in.


----------



## macca666

Looking forward to this. Still never won anything in the years I've entered but it's exciting each day checking jyst in case 

Hopefully this year will run smoother for the organisers and sponsors whatever is done :thumb:

Shared on Instagram as well under A8VMG :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

totally agree it used to annoy me when members used to appear from thin air to scoop all the goods to disappear into the sun set, well done on them for trying, for me make it min of 10k posts and that should make it a lot fairer?


----------



## RicardoB

Highlight of the year. It's the start of the holiday season when this is announced! Holidays are coming! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Tricky Red said:


> Yes, you could say post count from today's date but I don't know how you would lock that in.


Take a snapshot of the user database with the post counts included, then check the would-be entrants against that list.

I think there needs to be a wee bit of tracking of reviews after the draw so that folks can be gently prodded to do them. No sense in doing that too early (some folks won't have anything you could call "detailing weather" until April or May) but IMO you would want to see everyone who won a prize post some sort of review / feedback by July or so.

It's a cracking competition and I love checking the thread every day, but it sticks in my throat a bit when folks who win such generous prizes don't manage a single post by way of feedback.


----------



## Demetrios72

I agree , Best Time of Year!!! :thumb:


----------



## ronwash

*12 days of Xmas*

Best time of the year,brilliant comp !!.


----------



## scuba-phil

steelghost said:


> Take a snapshot of the user database with the post counts included, then check the would-be entrants against that list.
> 
> I think there needs to be a wee bit of tracking of reviews after the draw so that folks can be gently prodded to do them. No sense in doing that too early (some folks won't have anything you could call "detailing weather" until April or May) but IMO you would want to see everyone who won a prize post some sort of review / feedback by July or so.
> 
> It's a cracking competition and I love checking the thread every day, but it sticks in my throat a bit when folks who win such generous prizes don't manage a single post by way of feedback.


Some great ideas and valid points.

i just worry if the work load to run the competition for the admin is too great it will cease to run. So whatever happens to make it work is good with me


----------



## steelghost

scuba-phil said:


> Some great ideas and valid points.
> 
> i just worry if the work load to run the competition for the admin is too great it will cease to run. So whatever happens to make it work is good with me


I posted this thought last year and I'll post it again:

After the competition, you have a single thread where you post the names of all the winners, and what they won. That gets made a sticky.

Then the deal is each winner needs to post three reviews in the thread. If they don't it's very clear to everyone else that they haven't. We can't force folks to do anything, but working in this way means that it's easy for folks to see what's been posted about the prizes (which is fun for everyone) - and equally, it's easy to see what _hasn't_ been posted, which hopefully will encourage folks to get their behinds in gear.

And ultimately, if they haven't posted up their reviews by the announcement of the following year's competition, they are barred from entering (I am making the optimistic assumption that it does continue to run, these sorts of issues notwithstanding!)

But hopefully the above is reasonably low on admin effort for the folks who keep the wheels turning around here :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Oh no not again, the thread that causes the biggest arguments is back, it's a great competition but I'm going to save my sanity and frustrations by not entering 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysol2

Best time of the year I hope this year I will win 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

steelghost said:


> Take a snapshot of the user database with the post counts included, then check the would-be entrants against that list.
> 
> I think there needs to be a wee bit of tracking of reviews after the draw so that folks can be gently prodded to do them. No sense in doing that too early (some folks won't have anything you could call "detailing weather" until April or May) but IMO you would want to see everyone who won a prize post some sort of review / feedback by July or so.
> 
> It's a cracking competition and I love checking the thread every day, but it sticks in my throat a bit when folks who win such generous prizes don't manage a single post by way of feedback.


This is being look at for this year again (it was also done last year), obviously not everything that gets done behind the scenes is made public, however you can be assured that checks are being done.


----------



## BTS

Great to see the generosity of the sponsors and the hard work of everyone at Detailing World bringing this back again. 

I don't post a huge amount on here but I am on here daily, reading what's going on and adding my bit as and when I feel I can have a positive input. I can agree with many of the points made, particularly regarding reviewing the products if you are a winner. For me thats a non negotiable. 

I hope this year is another successful year and I look forward to checking to see what people have won! 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Max

Maybe the competition should be changed to 12 Days of Summer as most detailing is done in the warmer months. That way, you wouldn’t have to wait 2-3 months for a review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzyb

Three things that make Xmas
1. Seeing the Coca Cola lorries
2. The Toys R Us adverts
3. This competition :thumb:

Can't wait to see whats up for grabs this year.


----------



## transtek

This competition makes me feel like a kid again, just checking each day to see if I have been a good boy or not and Santa has got me something! Love it!


----------



## SLK Polisher

Oh the anticipation when checking each day to see if you have been lucky enough win something. Can't wait.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Very much looking forward to this again, but yeah agree the rules should be changed

Something that covers a minimum number of posts before the competition start and one that prevents people from getting a look in who aren't active all year round (apart from swooping in at Xmas)

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Woo hoo. I love Christmas, and this competition adds hugely to the excitement. 

I totally agree that there should be some sort of qualifying criteria for entry. 

Cheers. 

Cooks


----------



## Andyblue

Wow, very nice surprise and something great to look forward to. 

As I've not been involved in previous years, are you going to post rules in this thread when they've been sorted ?


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Love this competition. As many have said before I'm disapointed at those who don't comply with the spirit of the competition but say a big thanks to the very generous sponsors.


----------



## Skilzo

Great competition and good on everyone that's involved in it!


----------



## Peter77

Great competition and very generous of the sponsors to give the prizes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Great competition with amazing prizes, just wish my Christmas present were half as good!!

I think that the criteria for entry should be down to post to people who post throughout the year. So how about each winner has to supply their debit/credit card details and if they don't post the review in a set period of time they get charged for the product at full RRP? That should get more reviews


----------



## davies20

Such an amazing competition, the generosity of yourselfs & supporters is unreal - brings the DW community together!


----------



## rob267

Maybe this is my lucky year.
Fingers crossed that the rules change so the win and disappear brigade cant enter.

Good luck to every geniune participant

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer

Looks a fantastic competition. I wasn't on this site last year but good luck to all. Sadly I can't enter as am not on 1 single social networking site and don't intend to be. Interesting points made on here about who can enter but to me personally I don't care if someone wins with 1 post or a million posts, as it is a competition at the end of day but yes should really at least post up a review.


----------



## Leebo310

My suggestions would be - 

Ban entries from anyone who’s previously won and not written a review or sold the items on. From memory someone won something two years ago, never posted a review, their one post for the following year was in the competition and they won again. Unsurprisingly they didn’t post a review then either. 

Finally, why not take a payment of £30-£50 or something from each winner which will get refunded once they’ve submitted a review? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Looking forward to it again.

Agree with those that state rules need not only amending but abided by.

IMO, those that win and then resell the gear is a lot more controversial than those who don't post up reviews, either way, both traits need ironing out, finding a way of doing it though for the Admin Team must be a nightmare.


----------



## BTS

Not a bad idea to have to submit a payment if you win which gets held then returned when you submit a review. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

What's the story here?


----------



## Jue

Great competition & great support from all the sponsors. Good luck everyone.


----------



## steelghost

brooklandsracer said:


> Sadly I can't enter as am not on 1 single social networking site and don't intend to be.


No need for any social media membership to enter (unless they're changing things dramatically from previous years!)


----------



## brooklandsracer

steelghost said:


> No need for any social media membership to enter (unless they're changing things dramatically from previous years!)


The OP says spreaad the word on social media so if this not the case then what do you have to do to enter the competition ?


----------



## cossiecol

brooklandsracer said:


> The OP says spreaad the word on social media so if this not the case then what do you have to do to enter the competition ?


Wait for the entry thread to come out with the rules then enter on there.


----------



## mrbig1

Even if I don't win, this event creates great excitement. Looking forward to the countdown!


----------



## timo10

Always entered but never won ,great generosity from the company's involved 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss

I have only just got into the detailing world way of life but I would like to say that I really appreciate all the members and sponsors making this forum what it is.

The competitions add a sense of community spirit to the forum and whoever is lucky enough to win should be very grateful for the generosity given by the sponsors.

I will be entering and win or not its great to be a part of it :thumb:

I have spread the word on FB.


----------



## WHIZZER

brooklandsracer said:


> Looks a fantastic competition. I wasn't on this site last year but good luck to all. Sadly I can't enter as am not on 1 single social networking site and don't intend to be. Interesting points made on here about who can enter but to me personally I don't care if someone wins with 1 post or a million posts, as it is a competition at the end of day but yes should really at least post up a review.


You don't have to be on Social Media !


----------



## sm81

Maybe would be also wise to give smaller prices that way You have more chance to win and review products


----------



## AS_BO

Well this crept up quickly!! This is a sure fire sign that Christmas is coming!!

I've been lucky enough to win other things on the site over the years but never the 12 days of Christmas, fingers crossed it's my year 

I'll be happy to repost on Instagram to spread the word for our sponsors, I follow most of them anyway. Good to hear that the mods are looking at rules, I don't think it's sour grapes on anyone's part however the whole point of the investment from our sponsors is that they have reviews posted on products and equipment available from them to drive business.

It's better for everyone that way, we all feel the benefit of it goes according to plan/the rules.

Best of luck everyone - it's the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## rojer386

I have to say that it seems to be a very small minority of bad apples that enter then disappear without leaving any sort of review. Thankfully the forum mods/sponsors are still willing to carry on with their hard work to ensure the rest of us are in with a chance.

It's been said before, the excitement of checking each day to see if I've won anything is a sure sign that Christmas is on its way.


----------



## WHIZZER

Example of one of this years prizes !!!!!!


----------



## JayMac

Now that’s a prize and a half! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wylie coyote

Are you trying to encourage us to enter Whizz? No need - i'm pressing F5 for the next month so that I can post my entry.

Some good points on here regarding entry. I've said before that perhaps some of the bundles are too generous and should be reduced. Perhaps give the winner the list of products available and they get to choose which ones they want. People might choose ones they would like to use and review and the items remaining can be used in a later draw. Logistically difficult for the Admin guys I expect but......:thumb:


----------



## mike90

Great competition and a massive thanks to all the suppliers and organisers. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71

This sounds awesome. Thanks DW for organising this and thanks to all the sponsors for making this possible. :thumb::thumb:

I'm working away until FEB 18 so will be at sea for Christmas sadly but would love to come home to find these goodies waiting for me to unbox.

Both my cars will need a good clean up when I do get home after 4 months away so here's fingers crossed. I love writing a good review as I use new products and of course love to post pictures of my hard work (don't we all) 

Good luck everyone.

This is the only thing I'll be cleaning for the next few months.

Any recommends as to what products to use on flat grey lol.


----------



## kolarn

Great time of the year, cant wait.


----------



## matt-rudd

Ooo good


----------



## Jonnybbad

hell yeah it's that time of year again I will refrain from mentioning my views on the current rules

Big thanx to all the sponsors and dw for putting on such a great comp each and every year


----------



## Tashfeen

Although I am not a regular member per de but I must admit this forum has helped me a lot. I tend not to create threads as there is a lot of information one can find just by searching. 

I have shared it on my FB page as well as on the Obsessed Garage page that I am also a memeber of. 

Wife was the first one to notice and went like; ‘What detailing stuff are you ordering over Christmas. You are not buying anything’ 😂😂😂.


----------



## pickfordr100

only just signed up here and still getting to grips with the forum no idea if I'll enter or not but will spread the word on Instagram


----------



## GleemSpray

The reviews should be objective and accurate though Steve - its not really about currying favour to try to ensure that you get lots of feeebies in the future, if thats what you are saying. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

If I understand Steve's point correctly, he's saying that writing (good, honest, well considered) reviews is its own reward in building a constructive relationship with suppliers, since they need good quality feedback on their products.


----------



## DLGWRX02

If Andy Williams was alive today and into detailing I’m sure this is how his song would have gone.

It's the most wonderful time of the year,
Detailing worlds 12 days competition,We hope everyone adheres to the condition.
Thanks to all the sponsors for this wonderful gear,
It's the most wonderful time of the year.


In in the words of tiny Tim and Kevin Mcallister 
God bless us and go clean ya car ya filthy animal.


----------



## Sam534

Joined the forum this year, so very excited to see what this competition has in store!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Clyde

great competition!


----------



## Talidan

Good luck some mint prizes lastyear 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red

I think, spreading the word on social media, I'm afraid, is exactly what should be avoided. 

It encourages people to sign up and spam posts just to get their post count up, enter the competition and disappear afterwards.


----------



## cossiecol

Tricky Red said:


> I think, spreading the word on social media, I'm afraid, is exactly what should be avoided.
> 
> It encourages people to sign up and spam posts just to get their post count up, enter the competition and disappear afterwards.


No it wouldn't, obvious spamming posts will be deleted.


----------



## WHIZZER

Tricky Red said:


> I think, spreading the word on social media, I'm afraid, is exactly what should be avoided.
> 
> It encourages people to sign up and spam posts just to get their post count up, enter the competition and disappear afterwards.


And they wont be able to enter as they WILL not have enough posts -


----------



## macca666

Tricky Red said:


> I think, spreading the word on social media, I'm afraid, is exactly what should be avoided.
> 
> It encourages people to sign up and spam posts just to get their post count up, enter the competition and disappear afterwards.


I get what you are saying but as the mods have said they'll hopefully identify any spammers.

DW is such a great site because of its members who are varied in background, ages, skill sets etc etc. so the more members the better the site and if sharing on social media encourages new members to join then it can only be a good thing IMO :thumb:


----------



## dholdi

I'm pretty sure both the sponsors and the site owners would welcome more numbers.


----------



## cheekymonkey

macca666 said:


> I get what you are saying but as the mods have said they'll hopefully identify any spammers.
> 
> DW is such a great site because of its members who are varied in background, ages, skill sets etc etc. so the more members the better the site and if sharing on social media encourages new members to join then it can only be a good thing IMO :thumb:


Would there not be the chance a lot would just join for the chance of winning a great prize. Then never come on here again.


----------



## Jack R

Really looking forward to this again, it’s the taking part that counts after all. 
Having said that it would also be nice to see some more reviews afterwards especially after how generous the prizes are, along with how much effort is put into arranging it in the first place.


----------



## macca666

cheekymonkey said:


> Would there not be the chance a lot would just join for the chance of winning a great prize. Then never come on here again.


There is that potential however I know the mods do a lot of work behind the scenes for this and I'm sure they'd weed out most if not all. As had been said before there's criteria applied which would mean anyone joining now potentially wouldn't meet the criteria to enter.

I dont do much Social Media but I'm more than happy to share and recommend DW as I have done in the past as its a wealth of information and help for all of us OCD car bods


----------



## dholdi

cheekymonkey said:


> Would there not be the chance a lot would just join for the chance of winning a great prize. Then never come on here again.


That would be a possibility, however I think the mods would be wise to that.


----------



## cossiecol

dholdi said:


> That would be a possibility, however I think the mods would be wise to that.


Correct :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

macca666 said:


> There is that potential however I know the mods do a lot of work behind the scenes for this and I'm sure they'd weed out most if not all. As had been said before there's criteria applied which would mean anyone joining now potentially wouldn't meet the criteria to enter.
> 
> I dont do much Social Media but I'm more than happy to share and recommend DW as I have done in the past as its a wealth of information and help for all of us OCD car bods


Agree if it means they don't meet the criteria so can't take part, then more the better.
If they can enter, that could cause problems.


----------



## dholdi

I look at it this way, we all have a selfish streak in us, its human nature.
However, rather than thinking our chances of winning are reducing because more members are being attracted think of it this way.
More members means more money spent with the sponsors, meaning more profit for them, which means next year they may be able to offer more for prizes ?


----------



## cheekymonkey

dholdi said:


> I look at it this way, we all have a selfish streak in us, its human nature.
> However, rather than thinking our chances of winning are reducing because more members are being attracted think of it this way.
> More members means more money spent with the sponsors, meaning more profit for them, which means next year they may be able to offer more for prizes ?


I don't meen it as there is less chance of me winning, the point is there is more chance some just joining to win the prize. They won't do a review and not come on here ever again.


----------



## dholdi

cheekymonkey said:


> I don't meen it as there is less chance of me winning, the point is there is more chance some just joining to win the prize. They won't do a review and not come on here ever again.


I completely agree, that's something that needs addressing.


----------



## Pittsy

Awesome looking list of gear :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

dholdi said:


> I completely agree, that's something that needs addressing.


Won't happen this year


----------



## dholdi

cossiecol said:


> Won't happen this year


Glad to hear it, however you will forgive me if I say we shall see


----------



## Tricky Red

I trust Whizzer and the mods. High post count and monitoring of new members should see them out of the draw.

Sorry if I sounded negative. I've been on here 10 years or so and love the site.


----------



## TheMilko2905

There definitely needs to be some tighter controls on who enters, but this isn’t going to be easy.

Just because a member has a low post count, how does that mean their not a supporter?


----------



## Nidge76

TheMilko2905 said:


> There definitely needs to be some tighter controls on who enters, but this isn't going to be easy.
> 
> Just because a member has a low post count, how does that mean their not a supporter?


I agree with this.

I don't have a large post count. I'm new to detailing so my knowledge and skills are limited.

I tend to ask a few questions but can't offer much in the way of answers to people's questions.

However I have spent a fair bit of money in gear most of which is through the companies on this site so I do feel I support it.

Anyway whether I enter or not it's a great competition and I always look forward to the prizes and seeing who wins.

Thanks to all involved.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissymk3

Still surprised every year by the amount of generosity show during this competition! Will definitely enter and I can't understand why people don't review the products they win!?


----------



## joey.180sx

Looking forward to this.I think last year was my second year entering and was good fun checking it every day.

Just a thought but maybe if ya entered your name daily instead of putting your name down once for all the draws.
That way you'll only win something you want and able do a review on instead of getting a random prize that might be no use to ya.
Maybe the people running it could put up the prize the day before and give people 24hours to reply to the thread with a reason why they would like to win it and are they genuinely able do a review.
I think a lot of people then that enter would do a review as they have put a bit of thought into it everyday and prize is something they would like instead of just saying I'm in to all prizes.

Thanks to all the people on detailing world that puts time into it and the people who put up the prizes.


----------



## cossiecol

joey.180sx said:


> Looking forward to this.I think last year was my second year entering and was good fun checking it every day.
> 
> Just a thought but maybe if ya entered your name daily instead of putting your name down once for all the draws.
> That way you'll only win something you want and able do a review on instead of getting a random prize that might be no use to ya.


This would generate far too much additional work for everyone involved if the entry was just prior to a draw each day.


----------



## WHIZZER

4 More Prizes just landed from Alien Magic


----------



## GSI-MAN

When does this all start?


----------



## WHIZZER

GSI-MAN said:


> When does this all start?


Soon ........:thumb:


----------



## GSI-MAN

ok thank you


----------



## steelghost

GSI-MAN said:


> When does this all start?


Last year the day one winner was announced 12/12. Have a look in the Competitions section, you can see all the various threads there :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag

Exciting times


----------



## cooter k

Is it Christmas again already &#55356;&#57138;&#55356;&#57128;☃
Good luck everyone &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## WHIZZER

Another Prize in the Pot .....


----------



## apcv41

Looking forward to this :thumb:


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Nidge76 said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I don't have a large post count. I'm new to detailing so my knowledge and skills are limited.
> 
> I tend to ask a few questions but can't offer much in the way of answers to people's questions.
> 
> However I have spent a fair bit of money in gear most of which is through the companies on this site so I do feel I support it.
> 
> Anyway whether I enter or not it's a great competition and I always look forward to the prizes and seeing who wins.
> 
> Thanks to all involved.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Can only echo the above. Not been on here that long myself but I have received alot of good advice and tried to help with some of the products I have used. Not very experienced in detailing so can't offer that much advice so my post count is low but I am on here daily.

I will say I have spent a good few £'s with some of the sponsors since I joined up on here, which I blame you lot for :lol: . A few mates have also bought products off the sponsors as well thanks to me being on here and reading peoples reviews and comments on posts. As a few people said when I joined its a slippery slope.

I do think its out of order for people who win the prizes to not leave a review though. Especially as for alot of us it might be the first time using the product. Very generous from the sponsors to offer the prizes so you would at the very least expect a thank you.

Anyway if I am eligible to enter or not it doesn't matter, I just hope the prizes go to proper members who will appreciate them. Good luck


----------



## Eddmeister

Looking forward to the crushing disappointment of not winning anything lol


----------

